

Mixing colors with HTML5 (phaser.io game) - renas
http://r2goo.com/xlab1

======
mariobooster
The game is cool! Hard to figure out all the colours not using the help :)))

------
omgtehblackbloc
trying to get the timing right to hit the beakers was hard and not fun.

~~~
renas
sorry to hear that, this is the main idea behind, mix the colors inside the
beakers, as you progress the tubes get faster and the drops as well...

